# So I am in Walmart.



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Which suck's, but getting my boy a fishing license. Anyway went through the fish section and the tanks were empty with a sign that said we will not be carrying/selling fish anymore.

Thought it was a good thing!!!

Not sure it's nation wide if your ever in one might check it out. I also thought maybe they would have a closeout on supplies but nothing was marked on clearance. "yet"


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, my local Walmarts stopped carrying fish at least 5 years ago.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

My walmart is still "killing", opps, "carrying" fish.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

That's great news! I will check my local Wal-Mart.


----------



## ravencrow (Oct 4, 2009)

whats with the walmart bashing? I've bought a number of quality cichlids... especially dimidiochromis, ob peacocks, nimbochromis livingstonii and venustus and metriaclima estherae. you do have to be careful when they have ill looking fish... and be sure you can identify their fish...and not listen to their advice... but tell me please what pet store chain is sooo much better?????


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

They have probably killed more than they have sold,that being said I am sure the 2 other chains have their fair share of losses as well, but I think they try a bit harder than wally world in regards to fish keeping and knowledge. 
But then I haven't bought from either for years,when I did purchase from P,smart they sold me a mix of "pretty" fish and being naive went home with them none of which I still have. Yeah they looked great and soon after I found this place realized they were not going to play well with others which eventually was true. More my fault than theirs for not doing research but I trusted what the said. :roll:

I am sure thousands upon thousands of fish have wound up dead coming from these places not just Walmart and have ended in disaster for many a fish owner never learning about what they have till it's to late, probably one of the reasons you see so many tanks on C,list for sale that look brand new.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

ravencrow said:


> but tell me please what pet store chain is sooo much better?????


Better then murder mart? Everytime I go in, there's practically a holocaust in almost every tank! In a popular chain store, sure you will find 1, maybe 2 dead fish here and there, but at walmart, it's the norm! I was in last week and there was a skeleton of a fish, probably a pleco, on the gravel. I go back 2 days later and it is still there!

When walmart hires you, they don't care if you're experienced in any given area, they just need the body. You're not allowed to have a life if you work for walmart! Just about any other LFS you go to, you can find at least 1 knowledgeable person. I'm not talking about "FishGuy" knowledgeable, but they usually know enough that they can at least point you in the right direction. The pickings are slim at walmart.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Congratulations TheFishGuy, your name has become an adjective! =D>


----------



## ktaylor (Feb 18, 2011)

slim pickins indeed. the local super-walmart routinely has a guy working the dept that thinks the way to fill a bag with water is to dip it in the tank..... 

i showed him the hang-outside plastic cube, told him how to use it & he looked at me like a deer in the headlights.

(they had a couple puffers i needed for snail control)


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea people seem to gloss over the fact that Walmart is a _Department Store_; and in that they deal in retail. They are most certainly NOT a pet store. Now, buying pet _supplies_ at walmart is perfectly fine, but I would definitely steer clear of any livestock.

If you had a torn meniscus in your knee, and needed surgery, would you go to a department store for it? Or would you go to a place that specializes in orthopedics? If you want fish, logic and common sense only dictate to go to a place that specializes in pets, NOT a department store.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

Keep an eye on the Wal Mart that just stopped selling fish. One guy posted that he was able to buy a complete fish rack from them with pluming and tanks for $300. A total steal!


----------



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

The Walmarts in Cali still esll the fish here not much of a selection as far as African's go slim pickings


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

from what i hear all nation wide Walmart will not be selling or carrying fish anymore. they are selling what they have left and no more. which is great news to hear.


----------



## ravencrow (Oct 4, 2009)

Elijah said:


> They are most certainly NOT a pet store. Now, buying pet _supplies_ at walmart is perfectly fine, but I would definitely steer clear of any livestock.


 Personally i believe it the responsibility of the buyer to have prior knowledge on the fish being purchased... not a pet store or department store employee... ever. On this note if you can identify the fish... confirm its health... why do i have to steer clear of it? The walmart in my area my be better maintained than others but they often have more africans then the pet stores! i don't condone the condition of some of their tanks i've seen but what am i going to do about it? aside from rescue a beautiful healthy fish from their ability to quote, "murder mart" them.....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If a vendor abuses his animals the consumer can refuse to do business with them.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> If a vendor abuses his animals the consumer can refuse to do business with them.


It's identical to puppy mills. If you buy from them (or pet stores), you support bad breeding ethics.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

ravencrow said:


> Personally i believe it the responsibility of the buyer to have prior knowledge on the fish being purchased... not a pet store or department store employee... ever. On this note if you can identify the fish... confirm its health... why do i have to steer clear of it? The walmart in my area my be better maintained than others but they often have more africans then the pet stores!


Well I have been to countless walmarts, and even though itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the prospective ownerÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s responsibility to be aware of the fish he intends to purchase, they are selling a product. And it only makes good business sense to make your product look really attractive to lure people in. Now donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t you think it would befit them to clean up their pet department, clean their tanks, get rid of any dead fish instantly? ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a **** good thing that nationwide, they will quit selling fish. If you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know how to care for a live animal, odds are that you shouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have one.



> i don't condone the condition of some of their tanks i've seen but what am i going to do about it?


For starters, don't support their negligence and cruelty with your hard-earned money!



> "murder mart"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLkRvLYa ... re=related


----------

